# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Big Brother knows everything  GSM

## Firestarter

Most people have seen movies or series were a police informer spies on some “bad” criminals, by wearing a “wiretap”. You must have realised that a mobile phone contains everything needed to pick up what is said?
Do you have any idea how somebody can call you on your phone, if they don’t know what the nearest GSM-antenna is?
I have never understood that people do not mind being spied upon. If for example the Nazis wouldn’t have known who the Jews were, they couldn’t have deported them to the concentration camps. 
One of the main reasons Big Brother wants to know what’s going on, is to verify that the brainwashing of the slaves is working (and how it needs to be adjusted).

GSM 134 EURO – OLD PHONE 491 EURO
You could look at it financially: as a rule of thumb old technology is cheaper than new.
If I want my (old) house telephone connected I pay at least 12.50 per month. I pay administrative costs of 35 euro to get connected, need to buy a telephone and pay for each conversation (0.13/0.26 euro per minute plus starting costs of 0.06 euro per call).
I can get a cell phone for 3.95 euro per month (the cheapest new one I could get) for 2 years, with 50 minutes and 50 SMS-messages a month included (I can even listen to and make photos). I pay additional for postage and administrative costs of 23.90 euro and had to buy a memory card to make pictures (including cardreader for 15 euro).
If I would call 30 minutes in 8 telephone conversations per month for two years. With my (old) house telephone (0.20 euro per minute): *491 euro*. With my (new) cell phone: *134 euro* (including new telephone, memory card, camera, music player and games).
George Orwell described that in 1984 everywhere telescreens were hanging both to spy on the population and to spy on them. Hasn’t anybody figured out that this proves that they want you to walk around with your cell phone?

GSM = GLOBAL POSITIONING SYSTEM (GPS)
When I search for navigation apps for a mobile phone, they claim that these use the GPS, but in reality nothing else than the  Global System for Monitoring (GSM) is needed to locate your mobile phone. I hardly can believe that you don’t even realise that when you use your phone for navigation, they know your location.
In 2001 I talked with a computer programmer working for a telephone company, that told me that he was working on an application that could compute the location of a mobile phone, by analysing the data from the 3 GSM-antennas closest to the mobile phone. I didn’t ask him how, but following is a method that could be used (maybe they’ve invented a more elegant way to do this).
The closest GSM-antenna (A) can simply send a signal to the phone, the phone replies “immediately”. It is known how fast microwaves travel (the speed of light is 300,000 km/s in vacuum) and it’s also known how fast the mobile phone replies. From this you can immediately calculate the distance r(A) from the phone to the closest antenna A. When you know the distance r(A), it’s fairly easy to compute the longer distances - r(B) and r(C) - to the 2 antennas (B, C) that are reached at a later time by the reply signal the phone sends (simply add the additional time it takes to reach antennas B and C, multiplied by the speed, to r(A)).
When you know the distances r(A), r(B) and r(C) to the closest 3 GSM-antennas you can visualise this as 3 sphere with radius r(A), r(B), r(C) around antennas A, B, C, which makes a single point.
For an example I’ve calculated it with a Phone (position: x, y, z), I use the notation ^2 for square.  I choose for the location of the 3 nearest antennas: A (0, 0, 0), B (500, 0, 50), C (0, 500, 50).
_1.     r(A)^2 = x^2 + y^2 + z^2_
_2.     r(B)^2 = (500 - x)^2 + y^2 + (50 – z)^2_
_3.     r(C)^2 = x^2 + (500 - y)^2 + (50 – z)^2_

Now substitute ((50 - z) ^2 from) 3. in equation 2., to get:
_r(B)^2 - r(C)^2 = (500 - x)^2 + y^2 - x^2 - (500 – y)^2_
_<-> 4.  y = x + [r(B)^2 - r(C)^2]/1000_

Now substitute (y^2 from) 1. in equation 2., to get:
_r(B)^2 - r(A)^2 = (500 - x)^2 - x^2 - z^2 + (50 – z)^2_
_<-> 5: z = -10 * x + 2525 + [r(A)^2 - r(B)^2]/100_

Now substitute the formulas for y and z (4. and 5.) into the above formula 1., to get:
_r(A)^2 = x^2 + { x + [r(B)^2 - r(C)^2]/1000}^2 + {-10*x + 2525 + [r(A)^2 - r(B)^2]/100}^2_
_<-> 6: 0 = 102*x^2 + {[101*r(B)^2 - r(C)^2 – 100* r(A)^2]/500 - 50500} * x + 6375625 + [101* r(B)^4 +  r(C)^4 + 100* r(A)^4 – 2* r(C)^2* r(B)^2 – 200* r(B)^2*r(A)^2] / 1000000 + 49.5*r(A)^2 – 50.5* r(B)^2_

For an example I will choose a position for the mobile phone: (100, 75, 15).
I would first get the distances to A, B, C: r(A)^2 = 15850; r(B)^2 = 166850; r(C)^2 = 191850

By inserting this in formula 4.: 0 = A*x^2 + B*x + C
A = 102; B = -20350; C = 1015000

Using the ABC-formula
_x1, x2 = {-B +/- SQRT[B^2 – 4 * A * C]} / 2 * A_
I get: x1, x2 = 100, 99.5
There must be some way to determine that only 100 is correct, if I insert x = 100 into formulas 4. and 5. I get the right answers: y = 75 and z = 15 (x, y, x = 100, 75, 15).
So this is proof that GSM-antennas can be used the determine somebody’s location.

WIRETAPS
When you’re dealing with computers, there’s no such thing as private or secret information. Computers decide based on authorisation if you can view information. The secret police simply needs a profile with sufficient authority to view information stored on computers (this is most easily achieved if everybody uses the same operating systems, like Microsoft and Linux).
In 1997 the FBI started using the Carnivore system, later renamed to DCS1000, to spy the internet, using data mining techniques. Ironically by the time Carnivore was officially  stopped the FBI had for 2 years been using other custom built systems: http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/tech/...obsolete_x.htm
Seen from a computer technology point of view the most difficult part is not in getting access to the information, but that’s analysing the data. Whenever you hear about physically bugging a phone: this is nonsense, they tap the central server for information from the phones.

SPYING APPS – ISRAELI SPY RING
There are even commercially available apps for the cell phone, so employers can spy on their slaves and little brothers can spy on their loved ones: http://ziskje197qs2k43u.gq/cell-phon...-mind-control/
In 2001 the Israeli companies AMDOCS and Comverse Infosys were suspected of spying on the American police. AMDOCS makes the bills for most of the American telephone companies. Comverse Infosys supplies the American government, with automatic tapping equipment. In 2001 it became clear that Comverse Infosys created a backdoor so they could tap in on the telephone information.
The investigation was simply stopped (while the spying has continued): http://whatreallyhappened.com/WRHARTICLES/spyring2.html

INFORMATION AWARNESS OFFICE (IAO)
IAO of the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) is MUCH more ADVANCED than Carnivore: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inform...areness_Office
Because the IAO prevents terrorism and doesn’t know who the (future) terrorists are, - to be on the safe side - they spy on everybody. There have been outcries in the USA, that this is a violation of constitutional rights. The government simply told us, they stopped financing the IAO (and continued the program by a different name) and only spy on other countries (of course Americans wouldn’t mind if other countries are spied upon).
The IAO gathers all information in one giant database, including analysis of friends, family, hobbies and medical history, and uses data mining techniques to classify everybody by a danger level (1 for a good patriot and 10 for a dangerous terrorist that must be eliminated ASAP). There are nice features like: speech to text transcription, translating languages and predicting future events. IAO even helps the people in charge to make decisions and let these be carried out.
I even know how the face of Big Brother looks. It’s the all seeing eye on top of the pyramid in the logo of IAO.

----------


## Firestarter

It appears that Big Brother in the European Union respects the privacy of its subjects about as good as in the USA. I like to share what Ive found about Project Indect.
Please note that all of these sites dont seem to understand how mobile phones are used to spy on us all.

PROJECT INDECT
The surveillance system, known as Project Indect of the European Union (EU), collects information by way of continuous monitoring of _web sites, discussion forums, usenet groups, file servers, p2p networks [and] individual computer systems_. It will also use CCTV feeds and other surveillance methods to develop models of suspicious behaviour by analyzing the pitch of peoples voices as well as the way their bodies move.
The following text was found on the official website for Indect: "_Our focus is on novel techniques for word sense induction, entity resolution, relationship mining, social network analysis [and] sentiment analysis_".
Its main objective will be the _automatic detection of threats and abnormal behavior or violence_: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukne...behaviour.html
And what would be considered strange behaviour? Reading a real book, keeping a handwritten agenda (instead of the agenda on your phone) or leaving your mobile phone when you leave your house. Reading this thread will certainly be suspicious.
Indect has started the SSIX platform that acquires language resources for Sentiment Analysis: http://blog.lionbridge.com/suomi/201...ncial-indices/

SITCEN
Project Indect is part of the Joint Situation Centre (SitCen) that was originally established to monitor and assess worldwide events and situations on a 24-hour basis with a focus on potential crisis regions, terrorism and WMD-proliferation. To make it all so very democratic nobody seems to know what SitCen is up to.
SitCen is in turn part of EU Intelligence and Situation Centre (EU INTCEN) that has its roots in the European Security and Defence Policy of 1999.
Since 2007 INTCEN is part of the Single Intelligence Analysis Capacity (SIAC), which combines civilian intelligence (EU INTCEN) and military intelligence (EUMS Intelligence Directorate): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europe...tuation_Centre

ECHELON
In 1999, the BBC made information from the Australian government public that "_As you would expect there are a large amount of radio communications floating around in the atmosphere, and agencies such as DSD collect those communications in the interests of their national security_".
The GSM network functions on microwaves that are floating around and if by chance internet traffic is sent wireless, they can record all that information (this cannot be a violation of privacy can it; when its just floating in the air?).
This information is then shared with the US National Security Agency (NSA) at Fort Mead in Maryland, and Britain's GCHQ: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/503224.stm

CCTV CAMERAS
We have been told that security cameras are used to prevent and solve crimes. It has been admitted by the British Metropolitan Police that _For every 1,000 cameras in London, less than one crime is solved per year_: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukne...ce-admits.html

COMPARISON TO ORWELLS 1984
I found an interesting comparison between the 1984 that George Orwell described and how we are watched in the 21th century. The following are some descriptions about reality.
All information accessed through the internet is stored on countless hard drives in large information centres and distributed via broadband, satellite, and cellular connections. Anything done on the internet can never be permanently deleted.
Every time you Accept to these terms and conditions, you are allowing that source to any of the information it specified.
The Facebook app uses the devices camera and microphone at any time to gather pictures and sounds.
Police can hack into your phone's microphone to listen in on conversations: https://prezi.com/gdzaqhv6px_w/engli...e-present-day/

----------


## Firestarter

Wikileaks dropped a bombshell last March 7 by putting 8761 documents on the internet about systematic CIA infiltration of computers around the world.
The following is interesting (to say the least) - Weeping Angel. It’s designed to hack into Samsung F8000-Series “smart” televisions. Even when the telescreen is switched off, they can use the TV's microphone and webcam to spy: https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_12353643.html
I don’t plan on reading the thousands of documents, but I’ve found some interesting articles originating from the German “Der Spiegel” about spy technology. Der Spiegel focuses on the National Security Agency (NSA) and CIA, but of course European and Chinese intelligence agencies do the same.
Here’s a story about the recent Wikileaks dump: http://www.spiegel.de/international/...a-1137740.html


The NSA's broad data collection programs were originally authorized by President Bush Jr. on October 4, 2001. In March 2004 a Justice Department review declared the bulk Internet metadata program was illegal. President Bush signed an order re-authorising it anyway. By 2007, all aspects of the program were re-authorised by court orders from the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court (FISC). By definition, the FISC decides what it is legal for the NSA.
The NSA records metadata about almost all calls made in the USA, including telephone numbers and call duration. This was revealed through a leaked secret court order, which instructed Verizon to turn over all such information on a daily basis.
Phone company records reveal where you are at the time a call is made.
The NSA intercepts and stores billions of communication records per day. Including emails, social media posts, visited web sites, addresses typed into Google Maps and files sent.
The NSA records the audio contents of “some” phone calls. I haven’t seen any real restriction on this.
Watching a specific person is called “targeting”; Targeted Individuals are even watched more closely.
Facebook revealed that in the last six months of 2012, they handed over the private data of between 18,000 and 19,000 users to law enforcement of all types - including local and federal police.
According to a leaked report the NSA intercepted content from 37,664 telephone numbers and email addresses from October 2001 to January 2007. Of these, 8% were domestic (2612 US phone numbers and 406 US email addresses).
The NSA has been prohibited from recording domestic communication since the passage of the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA). But because the NSA can’t be expected to distinguish between foreign and domestic communication, that’s an empty restriction. Analysts need only “51% confidence” that someone is a non-US person before tapping (this means they can tap if they don’t know).
There are no restrictions whatsoever on spying abroad. Likewise the British GCHQ can tap US citizens, and then share it with the NSA: https://www.propublica.org/article/n...collection-faq


http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2429502,00.asp
In January 2014 the “_The New York Times”_ reported that the NSA uses radio-wave technology to spy on “computers” not connected to the Internet.
Der Spiegel obtained documents on NSA’s division Advanced Network Technology (ANT) from 2008 (since then great progress has been made). Here are some of the programs.
IRONCHEF is installed on Proliant servers by Hewlett-Packard.
ANGRYNEIGHBOR can track objects in rooms, listen in, and see what's displayed on monitors.
SURLYSPAWN logs keystrokes even when offline; using radio frequency.
TAWDRYYARD intercepts the traffic from a computer video card's VGA output to a monitor.
Candygram can mimic a GSM cell tower network to catch phone data.
NIGHTSTAND can attack Windows computers by an 802.11 wireless exploit.
IRATEMONK is implanted on target PCs, and can send data when a computer is turned on.
HOWLERMONKEY hides within computer hardware, like an Ethernet port to slurp bytes coming through the physical connection, and send the information to base via a radio link.


Following are some excerpts from an IG report of 2009 that confirm that the NSA has been spying on everything without restrictions: https://www.documentcloud.org/docume...nt/p10/a107511
Pages 9, 10:
“_SIGINT Activity Authorized by the President On 4 October 2001, the President delegated authority through the Secretary of Defense to the Director of NSA to conduct specified electronic surveillance on targets related to Afghanistan and international terrorism for 30 days. Because the surveillance included wire and cable communications carried into or out of the United States, it would otherwise have required FISC authority.F) The Authorization allowed NSA to conduct four types of collection activity:Telephony contentIntemet contentTelephony metadataIntemet metadata F) NSA could collect the content and associated metadata of telephony and Intemet communications for which there was probable cause to believe that one of the communicants was in Afghanistan or that one communicant was engaged in or preparing for acts of international terrorism. In addition, NSA was authorized to acquire telephony and Intemet metadata for communications with at least one communicant outside the United States or for which no communicant was known to be a citizen of the United States. NSA was also allowed to retain, process, analyze and disseminate intelligence from the communications acquired under the authority._”Page 32
“_On 11 February 2002, the company’s CEO agreed to cooperate with NSA. On 19 February 2002, COMPANY submitted a written proposal that discussed methods it could use to regularly replicate call record information stored in a COMPANY facility and potentially forward the same information to NSA. Discussions with COMPANY continued in 2003. However, the COMPANY General Counsel ultimately decided not to support NSA.On 5 September 2002, NSA legal and operational personnel met with intemet provider COMPANY D's General Counsel to discuss the PSP and ask for the company's support. COMPANY provided support, but it was minimal. (For a description of COMPANY D's support, see page "What Providers Furnished.”).On 29 October 2002, NSA legal and operational personnel met with intemet provider COMPANY F's Legal and Corporate Affairs personnel, and a former NSA OGC employee hired by COMPANY as independent counsel. NSA requested COMPANY F's support under the PSP for email content. At the meeting, COMPANY requested a letter from the Attomey General certifying the legality of the PSP. In December 2002, NSA's Commercial Technologies Group was informed that the company's CEO agreed to support the PSP. According to NSA’s General Counsel, COMPANY did not participate in the PSP because of corporate liability concerns._”Page 40, 41:
“Until March 2004, NSA considered its collection of bulk Internet metadata under the PSP to be legal and appropriate. Specifically, NSA leadership, including OGC lawyers and the IG, interpreted the terms of the Authorization to allow NSA to obtain bulk Internet metadata for analysis because NSA did not actually "acquire" communications until specific Communications were selected. *In other words, because the Authorization permitted NSA to conduct metadata analysis on selectors that met certain criteria, it implicitly authorized NSA to obtain the bulk data that was needed to conduct the metadata analysis*.On 11 March 2004, General Hayden had to decide whether NSA would execute the Authorization without the Attorney General's signature General Hayden described a conversation in which David Addington asked, you do it At that time, General Hayden also said that he asked Daniel Levin, Counsel to the Attorney General, in March 2004 if he needed to stop anything he was doing. Mr Levin said that he did not need to stop anything and lV-A/32a- *After conferring with NSA operational and Legal personnel, General Hayden stated that he decided to continue the PSP because 1) the members of Congress he briefed the previous day, 10 March, were supportive of continuing the Program, 2) he knew the value of the Program, and 3) NSA lawyers had determined the Program was legal.Eight days later on 19 March 2004, the President rescinded the authority to collect bulk Intemet metadata and gave NSA one week to stop collection and block access to previously collected bulk Intemet metadata. NSA did so on 26 March 2004. To close the resulting collection gap, Do] and NSA immediately began efforts to recreate this authority in what became the order. By January 2007, the remaining three authorities had also been replicated in FISC orders*: the Business Records (BR) Order, the Foreign Content Order, and the Domestic Content Order. On 1 February 2007, the final Authorization was allowed to expire and was not renewed./[I]” 

The greatest amount of information can be collected by smartphones. I guess we could know, but rather pretend we don’t that nice gadgets like the iPhone or BlackBerry are designed to find out everything there is to know about us.
A NSA presentation "Does your target have a smartphone?" shows how extensive the surveillance methods against users of Apple's iPhone are (in 2013). According to the document, some problems with the BlackBerry data were suddenly encountered in May and June 2009, but these problems were totally resolved by March 2010: http://www.spiegel.de/international/...-a-921161.html


On the following site is a visualisation of how the German politician Malte Spitz was followed by monitoring the data from his cell Phone: http://www.zeit.de/datenschutz/malte...data-retention

----------


## Firestarter

Besides the Weeping angel that can use a Samsung telescreen to spy on you, arguably the most interesting is that the CIA was discussing the possibility to hack cars.
I agree with Wikileaks that this is enough evidence to suspect that the CIA wants to take over the vehicle control systems. This leads to the conclusion that the CIA can carry out car crashes, without leaving evidence.
Wikileaks has redacted the files by removing identifying information of involved government officials and tens of thousands of CIA targets and attack machines throughout Latin America, Europe and the USA.
Please note that the CIA uses the HIVE suite to also hack Linux systems.
Heres the press release by Wikileaks on the latest dump - part of the series dubbed Year zero:
https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/

There is even (older) evidence that its relatively easy to hack car computers, which shows beyond a doubt that the CIA could take over car control systems.
In 2008, a 14-year-old altered a television remote control to take control of trams in the city of Lodz, Poland, derailing several trams.
In 2010, a 20-year-old man with a modicum of computer savvy hacked car computers in a Texas Auto Center causing some mayhem.
In 2015, security researchers Charlie Miller and Chris Valasek hacked into a Jeep Cherokee and managed to _turn the steering wheel, briefly disable the brakes and shut down the engine_. Miller achieved this from more than a mile away by a MacBook, without any installed device needed.
Valasek and Miller also found readily accessible Internet links to thousands of other Jeeps, Dodges and Chryslers that used the wireless entertainment and navigation system Uconnect. By typing the right series of computer commands, they could easily hack into these vehicles from a distance.
Earlier in 2013 Miller and Valasek appeared on NBCs Today show to override the control of a car  yanking the steering wheel, disabling the brakes and shutting off the engine.
According to experts, because the security on automotive systems is 15 years, maybe 20 years behind theyre not difficult to hack.
Any idea why the US federal government has required that all cars since 1996 install onboard computers?
In 2013, Samy Kamkar used a creation called SkyJack and less than $100 in extra gear to transform a basic drone into an attack vehicle capable of taking control of drones that flu nearby: http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/bus...=.869d905b549b

The same Washington Post that wrote the previous article has published a reaction on the recent Wikileaks Year zero dump.
In 2010 and 2011, researchers from the Universities of Washington and California showed that vehicles could be compromised when hackers gain access, either in person or remotely.
In 2016, researchers in Germany showed that they could unlock and start 24 different vehicles with wireless key fobs by taking control of the device remotely and amplifying its signal. This shows that cars can easily be stolen with this technology.
Yoni Heilbronn explained: _The equation is very simple. If its a computer and it connects to the outside world, then it is hackable_.
There is hard evidence that cars can be remotely controlled (hacked) and that the CIA has been exploring these possibilities. Isnt this enough evidence that the CIA would actually do this? According to the Washington Post we dont have to worry and car computers are mostly a good thing: https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...=.8be8612a5b2c

The politician Jörg Haider was leader of the Austrian FPÖ party before founding his own BZÖ party in April 2005. Haider wasnt too popular with the elite because he wanted to stop immigration coming to Austria and take Austria out of the European Union. Haider met controversial politicians like Iraq's Saddam Hussein and Libyas Colonel Gaddafi. What made him even more dangerous was that he was popular among the Austrian electorate.
Haider died in a suspicious car accident on 11 October 2008. Some people believe that Haider was murdered using the Boston Brakes technique, in which microchip transceivers are built into cars to override the steering and braking functions, causing car accidents.
According to the official story, Haider crashed at a speed of 142 kilometres per hour (about 88 mph), where the speed limit was only 70 kph. The official explanation on how they knew this is that the speedometer was stuck at 142 kph. This story fails because new cars don't have needles or gages, but have electronic readouts that go blank after a crash...
They also claimed that Haider had almost 4 times the legal limit of alcohol in his blood: http://www.thefuhrerbunker.com/Haider.htm

There were a lot of rumours about Haider; probably the most persistent that he was an anti-Semitic neo-Nazi and homosexual. There werent rumours that he was a heavy drinker, but that he preferred to drink spritzer - white wine mixed with sparkling mineral water.
I have found some more suspicious circumstances about his death on a forum.
The accident is not registered in the VW database: usually in a car accident the airbags are triggered, which is recorded in the onboard computer.
The car was brand new: manufactured on 4 June 2008, and delivered on 30 June 2008. Already on 2 July, the car went to the shop for the first time, with a mileage of 359 km (223 mi) to replace the rear bumper.
Almost 2 months later - on 3 September 2008 - the car was back in the workshop for the second time, this time with a mileage of 37,006 km (22,994.4 mi). A very high average of 600 kilometres (372 mi) per day.
The car went back into the shop already for the third time 4 weeks later on 29 September - 2 weeks before the fatal accident  on 11 October 2008. The mileage was still at 37,006. Haider had not driven a single km in the last weeks.
According to the barman at the Stadtkraemer in Klagenfurt, Haider drank spritzer that evening, but barely touched his glass. At no time did he disappear from view. According to the autopsy, despite the high concentration of alcohol in his blood, there was almost no alcohol in Haiders stomach: https://vnnforum.com/showthread.php?p=1073677

Jörg Haider rode a top-of-the-line VW Phaeton (Sun Chariot) that usually keeps people safe in a crash.  His car was completely wrecked after the accident, see the picture.

----------


## Firestarter

Peter Thiel should be known for financing the presidential campaign of Donald Trump. Thiel has also contributed to campaigns of other politicians (including Ron and Rand Paul).
Peter Thiel is a member of the infamous Bilderberg group, while he also supports research of parabiosis (the modern name for vampirism).
Peter Thiel is relatively intelligent; he won first place in a California-wide mathematics competition while attending middle school.
This post is not about Peter Thiel, however, but about one of “his” companies – Palantir.

In short Palantir is a data-mining tool: a program used to analyse large amounts of information.
Palantir sells 2 main products: Palantir Gotham (formerly Palantir Government) and Palantir Metropolis. Metropolis is used for quantitative analysis for Wall Street banks and hedge funds. Gotham is designed for the needs of intelligence agencies and law enforcement.
Palantir’s relationship with intelligence agencies dates back to at least 2008, when representatives from the British Government Communications Headquarters (GCHQ) and US intelligence agencies were impressed by the achievements of Palantir, at the annual VisWeek conference. Within two years at least 3 members of the “Five Eyes” spy alliance between the United States, GB, Australia, New Zealand, and Canada were using Palantir.
The CIA was an early investor in the Palantir start-up through In-Q-Tel. Computer scientists from Palantir collaborated with analysts from various intelligence agencies to develop its products.
Palantir refuses to name its government clientele, despite landing “at least $1.2 billion” in federal contracts since 2009. It is obvious that the CIA, NSA and GCHQ use Palantir.
Palantir Gotham is used to make spying on all of us possible. You can see this as an internet search engine that actually finds what you’re looking for and uses graphics to visualise what has been found. This is a very powerful tool when used by intelligence agencies that have access to “confidential” information, including password protected contents, emails, documents saved on iCloud, etc.
Palantir connects separate databases, pulling big buckets of information (call records, IP addresses, financial transactions, names, conversations, travel records) into one centralised heap and visualising them coherently: https://theintercept.com/2017/02/22/...e-whole-world/

Most of us agree that fighting terrorism is more important than privacy. Unfortunately in our world that’s upside down the most common kind of terrorism is state terrorism.
Sometimes information on the internet is actually changed by the powers that be, in which case it is necessary to have a tool like Palantir.
It’s obvious that the people working for intelligence agencies are even more closely watched than the average person. Palantir is also used to spy on the spies. Palantir advertises that one of the “unexpected benefits” is that it “interacts with anything”, including iphone or laptop...

I have no information about Palantir Metropolis (for analysis for banks). It is clear that when having access to the tricks of the best traders, the elite can become even better at using the financial markets to take everything we have.

----------


## Firestarter

I found the following interesting article from 2013 posted on Ronpaulforums which really adds something to this thread: http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2013/...ther-ways.html

The PRISM leaks show that the NSA has pre-encryption stage access to Microsoft’s email products, which makes encryption useless, if you want to keep things secret from the government.

Cell towers track where your phone is at any moment; so the government can track your location.
Starting in 2014, all new cars will include “black boxes” that can track your location. A 2003 lawsuit showed that the FBI can turn on the built-in microphones in cars by General Motors’ OnStar. 

Not so long ago there was some controversy in the Netherlands that a new law showed that the government can spy on us using “smart” home appliances. This type of technology is also used in the rest of the world.

Google – or the NSA – can remotely turn on your phone’s camera and recorder at any time.
In 2013 there was some controversy when it became known that Facebook can use the video and microphone at any time of an Android with the Facebook app installed.
Facebook confirmed that they can use the app to spy on the gullible people, but won’t do that: http://www.businessinsider.com/faceb...true&r=US&IR=T

A 2006 court ruling revealed that the FBI has the ability to turn a cell phone into a listening device that transmits to an FBI listening post (a "roving bug"). The only way to stop the FBI from listening in on what’s said around the phone is to remove the cell phone battery.
The legal procedure was not if the FBI is allowed to spy (without a warrant), but only about if they can use this data in a court case: http://blogs.abcnews.com/theblotter/...u_hear_me.html
I guess that smashing a phone up with a hammer or - less drastically - drop your phone in a “Faraday cage” can also stop it being used to spy on you.

The best from this article are “smart” street lights to spy on us...
In Britain Middlesbrough in 2006, streetlights with speakers were introduced to give warnings to people.
In 2011, Illuminating Concepts began installing the system “Intellistreets” in Farmington Hills, Michigan. These “smart” streetlights got microphones to monitor conversations.
Intellistreets is also equipped with proximity sensors to record pedestrian and road traffic: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...cy-alerts.html

According to the following story from 2013 the Intellistreets that was installed in Las Vegas can also shoot video.
The advertisement that ended with the phrase “_Intellistreets also enables a myriad of homeland security features_” on Youtube became a little controversial: https://www.cnet.com/news/street-lig...pens-in-vegas/

Here’s another story from 2014 about the use of “smart” LED streetlights with motion sensors.
The “smart” light network can spot an unattended bag at an airport and alert security, show drivers to empty parking spaces and alert shoppers of sales: http://www.cbsnews.com/news/technolo...vacy-concerns/

I guess that secret intelligence agencies can also install this kind of technology in our home to keep us safe!

I end this post with some recent information on privacy concerns.
Last April 3 Donald Trump signed into law a controversial measure repealing online privacy protections established by the FCC under Obama. This will allow internet providers to sell information about their customers' browsing habits. Including information on emails.
White House press secretary Sean Spicer explained that the objectives for the bill are "_to fight Washington red tape that stifles American innovation, job creation and economic growth_".
We can expect that internet providers will become the target for hackers (for example the NSA, CIA and GCHQ): http://www.nydailynews.com/news/poli...icle-1.3018231

----------


## Firestarter

As my computer activity is firmly based on walking around with an USB-stick in my pocket with thousands of hours of research, I’m probably more interested in privacy-issues concerning a flash drive than the average person.
There is hardware or software that can copy all the files on my USB as soon as I connect it to a computer.
Devices like these can easily be found on the internet (of course the intelligence agencies have more advanced technology). See for example: http://steppschuh.net/software/usbcopier/


The following is a story by somebody in the UK, who found out that his new LG Smart telescreen was spying on him and his family, and then did his own investigation.
He noticed an option in the system settings called "_Collection of watching info_" which is ON by default. After he switched it off, it continued to send information unencrypted over the internet every time he changed the channel.

One of the ads, which was displayed on his TV, showed that it analyses users’ favourite programs, online behaviour, search keywords and other information to offer relevant ads to target audiences.
LG Smart Ad advertises its products, with the claim it offers useful advertising performance reports, to identify advertising effectiveness.
He also noticed that filenames stored on his external USB hard drive were posted to LG's servers. They were shocked to see their children's names being transmitted after watching a video file from USB.

He sent a message to LG to complain about this invasion of his privacy, he got a response that he should take it up with the retailer (see the following quote): http://doctorbeet.blogspot.nl/2013/1...names-and.html



> The advice we have been given is that unfortunately as you accepted the Terms and Conditions on your TV, your concerns would be best directed to the retailer.  We understand you feel you should have been made aware of these T's and C's at the point of sale, and for obvious reasons LG are unable to pass comment on their actions.


 
I end this post with a story that details how MS Windows logs all sorts of information (this is regular Windows, not something specifically designed by NSA or GCHQ).
Whether you launch an application, open a file, tweak a setting, visit a website, just about everything is recorded, and saved in a list.
When you delete a reference from a particular document, this won't necessarily be removed from the jump list. And even if it is, it can possibly be recovered.
Windows is very good at tracking hardware. It maintains details on every USB device which has ever connected to your PC, and when it did.
Windows also records every wireless network your system has connected to: http://www.techradar.com/news/comput...vities-1029906

The last article ends with the following well meant advice:



> So our advice would be not to get too paranoid, and don't take actions which will adversely affect your PC (like turning off prefetching): the privacy gains will be minimal, and it anyone wants to discover more about your activities then there are plenty of other ways to do so, anyway.

----------


## Firestarter

Last 12 July, the Dutch Senate (Eerste kamer) passed the new “tapping law” which gives the intelligence agencies (AIVD and MIVD) the right to gather data practically without limitations.
The law was passed with broad support from Dutch parliament, and according to the NOS will go into effect on 1 January 2018.

This includes hacking into devices (for example computers or cell phones) of (large) groups that aren’t suspected of any crime.
The AIVD can for example make telecom providers deliver them the chat traffic in a city of 400,000 inhabitants, under the guise of wanting the communication of 200 users.

The intelligence agencies are allowed to:
- intercept all internet communication.
- hack into devices, of people who aren't suspected of anything, but know somebody who is a suspect;
- read and/or destroy documents;
- use devices’ microphones to listen in on conversations.

The AIVD and MIVD can set up companies, to spy on people.
Companies provide the intelligence agencies with real-time information.

The intelligence agencies are allowed to store the information for a maximum of 3 years: http://nltimes.nl/2017/07/12/dutch-s...ata-mining-law


The “tapping law” also gives the intelligence agencies the right to sell this information to “reliable” partners, like the British and American intelligence agencies.

The intelligence agencies can enter houses, to install (surveillance) equipment and confiscate things found.
The intelligence agencies can also spy on “old type” mail (the type in an envelope).


Here is the new accepted law “_Wet op de inlichtingen- en veiligheidsdiensten_” (in Dutch): https://www.rijksoverheid.nl/documen...igheidsdienten

In my opinion the most interesting is article 41.
According to article 41, the intelligence agencies can provide agents with new identities for their wonderful work.
These agents are allowed to participate in criminal activity…
Combine this with the fact that the AIVD and MIVD are allowed to set up companies to support “national interests”…

The state media are spreading rumours that some civil rights organisations will start a court case over this clear disregard for our privacy. I really don’t understand what this could be based on.
In the dictatorship the Netherlands, judges cannot rule over violations of constitutional rights. The Dutch judges can only rule based on the law. This makes it impossible for any judge to decide that a law violates human rights…

----------


## Firestarter

Some Smartphone fools suspect that their phone listens in on their conversations, as after they were talking about some product or holiday with friends, soon afterwards they got an advertisement on the same topic in their social media apps.
Somebody tried the experiment to intentionally say things that could be used as “triggers”. The following day he got advertisements on precisely what he had been talking about.

Gullible fools even know that Smartphones are equipped with AI assistants that listen to voice commands, but aren’t able to put 2 and 2 together.
Experts warn that through apps: Facebook, Instagram and Twitter can listen to what you say and that there are no legal restrictions. Facebook and WhatsApp deny to use Smartphone microphones to gather information for targeted advertising, but these are known to lie...
Experts agree that voice recognition technology exists.

Expert Peter Henway explained: 


> From time to time, snippets of audio do go back to [apps like Facebook's] servers but there's no official understanding what the triggers for that are.
> Really, there's no reason they wouldn't be. It makes good sense from a marketing standpoint and their end-user agreements and the law both allow it, so I would assume they're doing it, but there's no way to be sure.


Henway also said that government agencies can potentially access this information, whether it’s legal in your home country or not, but there’s really no need to worry about Big Brother: 


> It’s just an extension from what advertising used to be on television. Only instead of prime time audiences, they’re now tracking web-browsing habits. It’s not ideal, but I don’t think it poses an immediate threat to most people.


 https://www.vice.com/en_au/article/w...s-not-paranoia
(archived here: http://archive.is/UTNbO)

----------


## Firestarter

When I still had a telescreen in my home, often the first thing I did when I got home, was automatically turn it on even though I hated watching TV.
With mobile phones people are distracted by their phone ALL the time. “They” want us distracted because this prevents us from ever finding out the truth behind all the lies...

Mobile phones also give Big Brother the possibility to watch (hear) our every move. This is used to make mind control more efficient as this allows “them” to check the effects of their mind control experiments.
Another result of knowing everything we do is that “dangerous” people can be “neutralised”. In West Europe and North America this is labelled as fighting “organised crime” and “terrorism”.

In China other labels are used, like a bad “social credit score”. The government could use computers and mobile phones to create universal conformity to the ideologies presented by the ruling Order of the Garter.
For some reason the Daily Fail “forgets” to blame mobile phones: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencete...BEHAVIOUR.html

----------


## devil21

Amazon's new wave of home spytech is being launched.  A microwave (!?!?) and a wall clock (?!?!), among others with microphones and web enabled.  What's interesting to me is that they all have some sort of clock functionality.  Smart grid controls to turn stuff on and off at predetermined times to control consumption and habits, maybe?

https://www.zdnet.com/article/its-no...out-attention/

----------


## Firestarter

Last week I read a Dutch book, published in 2006; no masterpiece but better than expected.
Maybe the most interesting to add here is that journalist Wim van de Pol exposed that, at that time, the Netherlands wasn’t only the largest phone tapper in the world relatively but in absolute sense (more taps in total than the much larger Germany, UK or US)!

What Van de Pol leaves out of his book are the illegal massive taps by intelligence agencies. These can´t be used in a court of law, but that won´t stop the spies...
And if these are taken into account, the total number of (illegal) taps in the USA are of course much higher than in the Netherlands.

Also interesting is that Van de Pol references Travis Russel – “Signaling system #7” (1998), which shows that phones (including mobile phones) are used to listen to anything that´s said around a phone (when the phones are supposedly turned off).

Wim van de Pol – “_Onder de tap_” (2006) – in Dutch: https://www.stelling.nl/kleintje/edi...06/juli-415/jj

----------


## Firestarter

When I read the story about this book on stelling.nl, I found an even more interesting story.
In 2001, after 9/11 was staged, the following information got some media attention, although I don´t really see that spying through phones is directly related to 9/11 (what about those phone calls from the flying planes?)...




> In 2001 the Israeli companies AMDOCS and *Comverse Infosys* were suspected of spying on the American police. AMDOCS makes the bills for most of the American telephone companies. Comverse Infosys supplies the American government, with automatic tapping equipment. In 2001 it became clear that Comverse Infosys created a backdoor so they could tap in on the telephone information.
> The investigation was simply stopped (while the spying has continued): http://whatreallyhappened.com/WRHARTICLES/spyring2.html


Since 1997, None other than one of the most despised billionaires in the world, one of the favourite henchmen for the British and Dutch royal degenerates, George Soros, has been in business with Comverse.

In January 1997,Soros joined with Comverse Technology in the Netherlands-based ComSor Investment Fund B.V., which would primarily invest in technology companies based in Israel.
Kobi Alexander was Comverse chairman and president.
The fund was equally owned by subsidiaries of Soros´s Quantum Industrial Holdings and Comverse´s CTI Capital (each investing $15 million): https://www.cnet.com/news/30-million...for-high-tech/


Fom 1994 to 2000, Jacob “Kobi” Alexander and Ron Hiram both worked as Managing Directors for Soros Fund Management LLC.
Hiram was also a director at Comsor.

From 1986 until April 2006, Hiram served as a Director of Comverse Technology Inc.
From 1 May until December 2006, Hiram was Non-executive chairman of Comverse Technology Inc.: https://www.bloomberg.com/research/s...252520Partners


In July 2010, Soros invested another $80 million in Comverse Technology.
In 2012, Soros owned 14,716,666 shares, 7%, of Comverse.
Israeli-based Comverse Technology is a leading provider of BSS and mobile internet, with more than 2 billion subscribers in over 125 countries: 
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gurufoc.../#51bc1a187c69

----------


## Firestarter

Thanks to @DamianTV...
The following video shows how your smart phone controls you, makes you an addict and tracks you...

----------


## devil21

^^^^^^^
The segment early in that vid about the Samsungs, with no SIM cards and airplane mode enabled, still tracking down to the exact route is nuts.  How is that possible?  How does a phone, that is claimed to be completely turned off from any connectivity, still know exactly where someone is?  Unless it's not really 'off' at all and it just tells us it is off?  I guess the lesson here is that the "settings" probably don't matter.  The phone will just lie and how would you know otherwise?

----------


## Firestarter

Before Zbigniew Brzezinski was selected by David Rockefeller as Founding Director of the Trilateral Commission from 1973 to 1976…
In 1970, Brzezinski argued that a coordinated policy was necessary in order to counter global instability erupting from increasing economic inequality. This thesis was THE reason for founding the Trilateral Commission.

See some excerpts from the 1970 paper.



> The post-industrial society is becoming a “technetronic” society: a society that is shaped culturally, psychologically, socially, and economically by the impact of technology and electronics—particularly in the area of computers and communications.
> Moreover, the United States has been most active in the promotion of a global communications system by means of satellites, and it is pioneering the development of a world-wide information grid. It is expected that such a grid will come into being by about 1975. For the first time in history the cumulative knowledge of mankind will be made accessible on a global scale—and it will be almost instantaneously available in response to demand.
> (…)
> The projected world information grid, for which Japan, Western Europe, and the United States are most suited, could create the basis for a common educational program, for the adoption of common academic standards, for the organized pooling of information, and for a more rational division of labor in research and development. Computers at M.I.T. have already been regularly “conversing” with Latin American universities, and there is no technical obstacle to permanent information linkage between, for example, the universities of New York, Moscow, Tokyo, Mexico City, and Milan.
> Such scientific-informational linkage would be easier to set up than joint educational programs and would encourage an international educational system by providing an additional stimulus to an international division of academic labor, uniform academic standards, and a cross-national pooling of academic resources.
> (…)
> *More directly linked to the impact of technology, it involves the gradual appearance of a more controlled and directed society. Such a society would be dominated by an elite whose claim to political power would rest on allegedly superior scientific know-how. Unhindered by the restraints of traditional liberal values, this elite would not hesitate to achieve its political ends by using the latest modern techniques for influencing public behavior and keeping society under close surveillance and control. Under such circumstances, the scientific and technological momentum of the country would not be reversed but would actually feed on the situation it exploits.*


Brzezinski also wrote something in support of Communism (to control the masses)…



> That is why Marxism represents a further vital and creative stage in the maturing of man's universal vision. Marxism is simultaneously a victory of the external, active man over the inner, passive man and a victory of reason over belief: it stresses man's capacity to shape his material destiny — finite and defined as man's only reality — and it postulates the absolute capacity of man to truly understand his reality as a point of departure for his active endeavors to shape it. To a greater extent than any previous mode of political thinking, Marxism puts a premium on the systematic and rigorous examination of material reality and on guides to action derived from that examination.


Zbigniew Brzezinski – _Between two ages: America's role in the Technetronic Era_ (1970): https://archive.org/stream/pdfy-z5FB...0Ages_djvu.txt


This plan was effectively made official UN policy in 1992 with Agenda 21…
During the 1970s, Brzezinski explained that the Soviet system was incapable of evolving beyond the industrial phase into the "technetronic" age.

This was all before internet and mobile phones would be shoved down our throats, electronic banking became commonplace and of course the Soviet Union was dissolved.


In February 2019, Google announced that Assistant would work with its home security and alarm system, Nest Secure. It was only at that time that user found out that Nest Secure had a built in microphone to spy on them.
Google simply explained after some outrage of the pacified masses that: “_The on-device microphone was never intended to be a secret and should have been listed in the tech specs. That was an error on our part_”.

This wasn’t the first time that Google was invading the privacy of the masses.
In 2010, for example, Google admitted that its fleet of Street View cars “accidentally” collected personal data transmitted over consumers’ unsecured WiFi networks: https://www.businessinsider.nl/nest-...onal=true&r=US

----------


## pcosmar

@ Firestarter

I am aware..

also;

*Big Brother* can Kiss my Pink Pimply Butt.

----------


## Firestarter

One of the goals of the staged "coronavirus pandemic" is to increase the capabilities of the surveillance state.
This includes introducing coronavirus apps for your smartphone that aren’t needed to trace you, this has already being done since the introduction of mobile phones, but gives them the right to use Bluetooth, which can (and will) be used to copy files from and to your phone.


Since I stopped using my hotmail email account to save information, as it repeatedly happened that the information “disappeared”, I’ve been saving documents with information on a USB stick that I carry with me.
It has repeatedly happened that when I copy a file (mostly word documents) to my USB, it saves an empty file with the same name. To make this less damaging, I always keep a previous version of a work document (so the worst that can happen is that I only lose my information from the current session).

The following PDF describes CIA’s Pandemic tool that could have been used against me…
See some excerpts.



> (S//NF) Pandemic is a tool which is run as kernel shellcode to install a file system filter driver. The filter will 'replace' a target file with the given payload file when a remote user accesses the file via SMB (read-only, not write). Pandemic will not 'replace' the target file when the target file is opened on the machine Pandemic is running on. The goal of Pandemic is to be installed on a machine where remote users use SMB to download/execute PE files.
> (…)
> If the remote user goes to copy the targeted PE on the file server to their local machine, and the remote user has a file with the same name as the targeted PE in the destination folder, Windows will ask the user if they wish to replace the file or cancel the copy operation. The issue is the Windows alert box will report that the new file's size being the size of the targeted PE, not the replacement PE.
> ◦ For example: The targeted file is Pexplorer.exe, size 4.5 MB. The replacement file is NOTEPAD.exe, size 67 KB. If the remote user copies down pexplorer.exe to a local folder with that same file name, Windows will ask the user if they wish to overwrite/cancel the copy. When it does this, it will say that the size of the remote copy is 4.5 MB. However, after the operation is complete, the user will have only downloaded the replacement PE file of size 500 KB.
> (…)
> • (S//NF) Two different remote users that share the same machine (does not apply to VMs on the same machine), but log into the Pandemic machine using different user accounts (different SIDs) could cause targeting issues. If user account A on the remote machine is targeted, but user account B on the same machine is not, then the following issue can occur:
> ◦ User A is running WinHex.exe, the targeted application, directly from the Pandemic File Server (PFS). User A really is running a Trojan'd copy of WinHex.exe. User B logs into the PFS and also directly executes WinHex.exe. User B, while not targeted, will still receive the Trojan'd WinHex.exe. This is because the machine that User A and User B share is caching the file.


https://cryptome.org/2020/03/cia-pandemic.pdf
(http://archive.is/SMIMa)

----------


## Firestarter

In 2005, Richard C. Walker filed an interesting patent that can take over planes. So if this patent actually “works”, every plane can be crashed that the “authorities” want.
Walker worked for Hewlett-Packard (HP) for 21 years until 2002. His current employer, Agilient Technologies, is a spinoff of HP that went public in November 1999.

In another one of those strange coincidences, Robert S. Mueller’s law firm, Wilmer Hale LLP, helped Walker file the patent.

Elon Musk (SpaceX), Eric Schmidt (Google), OneWeb (Qualcomm, Amazon) have worked with The Aerospace Corporation (controlled by Senior Executive Services (SES)) to launch a hundred satellites, with another 24,000 planned in the 5G plan: https://americans4innovation.blogspo...lan-is_16.html
(http://archive.is/ZeSMK)


See U.S. Patent Number 6,965,816 awarded on 15 November 2005 to Richard C. Walker.



> Of particular value right now, TRAC technology can be embedded into aircraft (at the design stage or after-market) and perform accountable functions for the purpose of gaining control and stopping the unauthorized or unsafe use of an aircraft. Known as the PFN/TRAC System™, the architecture utilizes existing Commercial Off the Shelf COTS aircraft technology to create some of the first robotics flight and remote controlled landings with an absentee pilot for these emergency scenarios.
> (…)
> Mentioned above the RFID Tag technology is a shortrange identification system that also can be interfaced into the PFN/TRAC interface platform's to repeat or digipeat as a report function to FACT and TSA terminals and deliver data to distant remote mass data repositories. The PFN would supply plug in connection for RFID transceiver chipsets to drive their special antenna or magnetic transceiver portion of the RFID architecture. Then the EZ pass tag could pass through the antenna array and be identified. Antenna hardware could be concealed in the air fame passageways and compartments. The gathered data would be passed on via PFN interfaced-long distance wireless technologies-either wireless telephony or other RF depending on the application. Additionally, the mined data from the tag's flash memory would be redundantly stored locally by the Primary Focal Node's Trusted Remote Activity Controller/Router's extended memory for accountability and accounting purposes with a flagged event.


 (10.9 MB) https://www.fbcoverup.com/docs/libra...ov-15-2005.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/20200429094157/https://www.fbcoverup.com/docs/library/2005-11-15-US-Pat-No-6965816-PFN-TRAC-SYSTEM-FAA-UPGRADES-RE-AIRCRAFT-ET-AL-Walker-Nov-15-2005.pdf)


When you read the whole patent, which is a long read, you can see that this kind of technology can be used for other things, like tracking everybody in the surveillance state.
Basically this shows that Big Brother wants to track and control everything.


Besides crashing planes this kind of technology could also be used to crash cars…
Experiments with self driving cars go back all the way to the 1920s!

Among the expected benefits of autonomous cars is a reduction in traffic collisions, including lower insurance costs.
According to Consulting firm McKinsey the widespread use of autonomous vehicles could "_eliminate 90% of all auto accidents in the United States, prevent up to US$190 billion in damages and health-costs annually and save thousands of lives_".
In Europe, cities in Belgium, France, Italy and the UK are planning to operate transport systems for driverless cars, and Germany, the Netherlands, and Spain have allowed testing robotic cars in traffic. In 2015, the UK Government launched public trials of the LUTZ Pathfinder driverless pod in Milton Keynes: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomous_car





> A traffic jam, by definition, is caused by all of us. The root cause may be an accident, or construction, or the crush of mid-sized SUVs leaving a Billy Joel concert, but if you’re part of the traffic flow, you’re part of the problem.
> (…)
> Error-Prone is meant to show how much safer and more efficient self-driving cars can be on the road; indeed, when all the cars are centrally controlled to travel at the same speed in the same path, they do not crash.
> (…)
> Somewhere, miles ahead of where you will eventually be stuck fuming, a driver slows slightly, causing the car behind it to slow a bit more. This wave of slowed traffic moves backwards along the roadway, simultaneously growing larger and slowing down,
> (…)
> Our smart streets will carry sensor-laden cars, which will communicate with each other as well as a central network. Some advanced algorithm will optimize traffic flow, and cars will give each other the proper space to merge, anticipating slowdowns so that brake lights never illuminate.


 http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20160...affic-part-one


Of course we cannot expect journalists to understand that developing these kinds of gadgets costs trillions and that computer technology is making man obsolete…

See James Corbett – Welcome to your driverless future (nothing on crashing cars though).

----------


## Firestarter

According to Google, 20 US states (roughly 45% of the country's population) are "exploring" using the new contact-tracing app Google built with Apple. The new apps will be launched in the coming weeks.

The technology should enable the authorities to track every single movement we make, all under the guise of fighting the coronavirus “pandemic”.

Bluetooth for hundreds of devices have been updated to improve the detection of nearby devices.
It has been previously shown that stores used Bluetooth signals to track customers. So in 2015, when there were still some people concerned with privacy, an Android operating system was designed to prevent Bluetooth scanning unless the device location setting is on: https://www.zerohedge.com/technology...h-coming-weeks

----------


## Firestarter

One of the new technologies that can and will be used to keep even better track of us and control us are “smart shoes”. After all, this is what the Internet of Things (IoT) is all about...

Smart shoes are shoes that record biometric and location data, allowing users (and the authorities and private companies) to see the information. The shoes can change how tight they fit and can send suggestions to the wearer in the latest ploy in population control.

The wearer can look at information collected by his smart shoes through an app that could look like. 


As new technologies are developed, like chips that can power themselves using Wi-Fi signals, in the future every piece of clothing could be connected to “the cloud”: https://www.nanalyze.com/2019/02/sma...lly-connected/
(https://archive.is/fMo3L)


Some smart shoes feature insoles that connect through Bluetooth and can send location to a smartphone app.
By shaking the smart shoes, one can connect the data with the app. 

Some smart shoes can send personalised coaching messages via a smartphone app.
This can include destination directions.

A wide variety of sensors are used to acquire smart shoe data.

According to our wonderful media, the market will continue to grow, with about 23% from 2018 to 2022: https://www.prescouter.com/2018/10/s...ions-footwear/
(https://archive.is/wBs2u)


The Chinese Lenovo demonstrated a smart shoes concept, with a built-in display that can display the wearer's mood, heart rate, calorie burn and pace.

GPS Smartsole launched smart shoes with GPS tracking.
The soles broadcast the location without the need for another device, brilliant for keeping tabs on the complete population.

There are still some major technology challenges, like battery power and durability: https://www.wareable.com/running/smart-shoes-875
(https://archive.is/dmAuV)


In reality this concept is nothing new. In the 1960s and 70s, people would have worried about their privacy (especially bureaucrats).



> Throughout the 1960s and 1970s, Western diplomats in Eastern Europe avoided buying suits there, preferring to mail order clothing and shoes from the West. In Romania, the secret service used this to their advantage, working with the postal service to install a transmitter in shoe heels.


 http://www.nbcnews.com/id/38057753/n...-gadgets-ever/

----------


## Firestarter

James Corbett and sidekick talk some sense on the surveillance equipment called mobile phones.
From 9:40 to 16:00...
https://www.bitchute.com/video/uTVhHBLVfsE/

----------


## Firestarter

> There are no cells in cell phones, but their towers are arranged to form cells with each having a central tower in its geographical zone that keep users prisoners, as with the round Panopticon prisons with their central guard tower.  Cells in heads, heads in cells, cells everywhere.  The U.S.A. also has more prisoners in cells than any country in the world.  There are Towers of Babel all across the land, listening, watching, recording, as the prisoners gleefully scroll their black magic machines that have corralled their freedom. Machines that are likely ruining their health as well, but that is not my main focus here.
> (...)
> 
> I’m afraid that’s how it is with owners of cell phones. It’s very hard to admit you have been had.  People want their cell phones but don’t want to hear that they are the phone’s prisoners. But to say phone is too abstract.  Phones can’t imprison and manipulate you.  Only people can. The truth is hard to swallow.  The cell phone is the key, and most people are in the cell without a key or clue.  They have it and it has them.


https://www.globalresearch.ca/the-el...phones/5747558

----------


## Firestarter

More than 3 million users in 43 countries  of Premise's data-collection app are unwittingly collecting intelligence information for governments around the world, including the US army. Some are paid about 25 cents per task in Afghanistan.
Typical tasks include completing surveys, taking photos of locations, walking specific paths, while gathering information about nearby Wi-Fi networks and cell towers.

In recent years, Premise has been working for the US national-security complex, using its app as a surveillance tool.
Since 2017, Premise was paid at least $5 million by the US army. The Air Force paid the company $1.4 million in 2019 to do “persistent ground” intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR).

Premise is one of a growing number of privacy violating companies that are straddling "_the divide between consumer services and government surveillance and rely on the proliferation of mobile phones as a way to turn billions of devices into sensors that gather open-source information useful to government security services_".

Premise's CEO Maury Blackman explained that the company isn't really doing intelligence work: “_Such data is available to anyone who has a cellphone. It is not unique or secret_”.
Blackman also explained that Premise has been used to overcome "vaccine hesitancy": 


> Data gained from our contributors helped inform government policy makers on how to best deal with vaccine hesitancy, susceptibility to foreign interference and misinformation in elections, as well as the location and nature of gang activity in Honduras.


https://archive.is/ydscQ

----------


## Firestarter

Mobile phones ARE by definition surveillance equipment, they are both tracking device and are used to record anything that's said around them...
It shouldn't surprise anybody that devices like these have been thought about since the 1940s.


In 1945, government scientist Vannevar Bush described "Memex", a "_device in which an individual stores all his books, records and communications, and which is mechanized so that it may be consulted with exceeding speed and flexibility_".
This "Memex" device is now called a smartphone...

In late 2002, DARPA launched LifeLog, aimed to compile a electronic database of every activity and relationship of everybody. This would include credit card purchases, web sites visited, telephone calls and e-mails, scans of postal mail, books and magazines read, television and radio selections, and physical location using cell phones. 
One of DARPA’s LifeLog goals was to identify "_meaningful patterns in the timeline, to infer the user’s routines, habits, and relationships with other people, organizations, places, and objects, and to exploit these patterns to ease its task_" of controlling the population.

DARPA’s LifeLog program was "canceled" on 4 february 2004, after some criticism in the media (in 2004 even the mainstream media sometimes criticised the surveillance state), but in reality continued under other program names.
In February 2003, DARPA had already launched "Total Information Awareness" (TIA) to monitor the population by spying on phone calls, internet traffic, bank records, and other personal data.

Much of LifeLog's goals were achieved through Facebook that was founded by Mark Zuckerberg and Eduardo Saverin in 2004.
In 2007, Apple introduced the iPhone.
Silicon Valley firm Palantir set up a "predictive policing" system to help the authorities anticipate potential protests against the police state.
These are really "LifeLog equivalents": https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/v...it-ended-badly
(https://archive.is/2THh2)

----------


## pcosmar

I was aware of the danger when I got my first Computer.

I accepted the risk in 2003, in order to put my own spin on being me..

and understanding that I would have to exit eventually,, due to the foreseen dangers.

I do not carry a cell phone.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Big Brother watches you masterbate.

----------


## pcosmar

> Big Brother watches you masterbate.





> Are not two sparrows sold for a penny? And not one of them will fall to the ground apart from your Father.


jus sayin

----------


## Firestarter

While a majority of the Dutch population in 2018 voted against the massive privacy violations of the wiretapping law, the Dutch intelligence agencies (AIVD and MIVD) went ahead as if voters in our Kingdom don't matter.

Now a new bill will expand the large-scale wiretapping and interception capabilities of the Dutch intelligence agencies even further, without any "independent" oversight. The intelligence agencies can intercept internet traffic on a large scale (in a city, region, or even the whole country).
But they promise that they won't abuse these powers (no need or even possible to check of course). And... of course this violates earlier promises of then minister Ronald Plasterk that no large scale tapping would be done: https://www.techzine.eu/news/privacy...ence-agencies/
(https://archive.ph/bv4Tl)


In 2013 alone, the Dutch courts allowed 26,150 citizens’ phone numbers to be tapped. In that same year, the US criminal courts authorised only 3,576 taps in total (with a population 20 times greater than the Netherlands).

There is tight cooperation between the Dutch intelligence agencies and the British GCHQ and American NSA: https://archive.ph/wip/s1xSd

----------

